
Fighting technical debs  with hats - bitboxer
http://stem.ps/rails/technical-debt/2015/11/28/fighting-technical-debt-with-hats.html
======
adrianN
The important part here is not the hats, but that they regularly spend a
little self directed time for reducing technical debt. I think this is much
better than the usual "let the code fester until we can't stand it anymore,
then plan a major refactoring". However, it's also a lot harder to sell to
management because there are most likely few measurable improvements.

~~~
tess0r
I am one of the devs in the pictures. We often have measurable improvements --
the shark hat (meant for performance improvements) is obvious. Results are
shown in our performance monitoring tools.

The impact of our rainbow-hat (meant to enhance the codebase, contribute to
some open-source projects we use, do what you think makes the world a better
place) is harder to put on a graph. But we could count code metrics,
documentation, merged features in OOS projects etc. We don't do that , though.

What we do is talking about what we did with our hat time after each sprint
when choosing the new hat-wearers.

------
DrScump
debs?

